# LSU vs Florida



## Les Miles (Oct 6, 2009)

TIGER STADIUM on SATURDAY NIGHTS

LSU is 45-4 in night games this decade 

LSU has won 32 straight Saturday night home games 

Last Saturday night loss was to Alabama Nov '02 

Urban Meyer is 0-2 at Tiger Stadium 

LSU has defeated Florida the last three visits to Tiger Stadium


----------



## mattellis2 (Oct 6, 2009)

maybe.  but i am putting my money on FL this year.  i say they tattoo LSU, with or without Tebow.  (nothing would make me happier to see them pull something out of the air though...i am an alabama guy at heart, and LSU is our only competition in the SEC west.)

-matt


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2009)

mattellis2 said:


> maybe. but i am putting my money on FL this year. i say they tattoo LSU, with or without Tebow. (nothing would make me happier to see them pull something out of the air though...i am an alabama guy at heart, and LSU is our only competition in the SEC west.)
> 
> -matt


 
Without Tebow Florduh is a limp fish, dead in the water.


----------



## Buck (Oct 6, 2009)

Gonna be a good game, I hope...    I'm taking the guys from the east!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 6, 2009)

Tebow will play and I think LSU is in trouble.  They are hard to play down there at night but they seem to be stumbling this year.  Should be a good game


----------



## Buck (Oct 6, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Without Tebow Florduh is a limp fish, dead in the water.



You done opened up a can a worms, I'm fraid...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> You done opened up a can a worms, I'm fraid...


 
It doesn't matter, either way the gator fans will use Tebows injury as an excuse he does play and they lose, and if he doesn't play then their excuse is a no brainer. Florduh is done for the year, no SEC Championship for them this year.


----------



## AU Bassman (Oct 6, 2009)

Tough place to play at night and an even tougher crowd. Sorry to tell you this but the only time I ever feared literally for my life was a trip to Death valley where AU lost in the 'EARTHQUAKE" game several years ago. Seismic instruments set up on the LSU campus were able to register like a 7.2 seismic shift due to the vibration from the stadium and crowd noise. 

     Back to the game..... Tebow plays. Les "the hat" Miles may pull another Rabbit out of his hat like they did against UGA. LSU will have to play for 60 min. on Sat. One play won't beat Florida. Ought to be a good one!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 6, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Without Tebow Florduh is a limp fish, dead in the water.



LSU's defense will crack him like a hot crawfish! 

And gator meat IS ON THE MENU on Saturday night


----------



## Buck (Oct 6, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> It doesn't matter, either way the gator fans will use Tebows injury as an excuse he does play and they lose, and if he doesn't play then their excuse is a no brainer. Florduh is done for the year, no SEC Championship for them this year.



You obviously don't remember the Brantley is just a good as Tebow thread from a while back...


----------



## chadair (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## tcward (Oct 6, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> TIGER STADIUM on SATURDAY NIGHTS
> 
> LSU is 45-4 in night games this decade
> 
> ...


....and NONE of this will matter on Saturday night......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> You obviously don't remember the Brantley is just a good as Tebow thread from a while back...


 
I remember it. It's just that it was hard to respond with tears in my eyes from laughing so hard, and all the while trying to wipe the diet coke I spewed all over my moniter....


----------



## chadair (Oct 6, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I remember it. It's just that it was hard to respond with tears in my eyes from laughing so hard, and all the while trying to wipe the diet coke I spewed all over my moniter....



I would have guessed those tears were left over from last December


----------



## topcat (Oct 6, 2009)

I worked in New Orleans today and they're already drinking asking me for tix.  

Oh wait, they drink all the time anyway, so Saturday should be no different.  Buncha heathens.

Yes, Tiger Stadium is a tough place to play, but it's tougher when LSU is good.  They just aren't.  Florida rolls whether or not Tebow plays.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2009)

chadair said:


> I would have guessed those tears were left over from last December


 So what you are saying is that our key RB being out on injury was no excuse, but the *******s primadona QB having a slight headache will be......


----------



## bullgator (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep, we're done!! We have no chance at LSU. I have no idea what the pollsters were thinking leaving us at #1 with us at LSU this week. We'll be lucky to put 10 points up on that LSU defense, not to mention how they'll probably make our so-so defense look a bunch of bums. It's gonna be ugly .


----------



## larpyn (Oct 6, 2009)

should be a great game with, or without Tebow.
UF will probably start out slow and will wear down lsu and go into the half with a slight lead for The Gators.
 UF will give up a few sacks in the first half from a relentless tiger blitz........ that will all change in the second half when UF starts to pick up the blitz and will burn the tigers in the second half.
look for a belly full of quick slant passes from either qb for UF; lsu will be in for a long second half of the game....
UF defense is being forgotten....that is good

btw, Tebow showed up in full pads at practice today


----------



## chadair (Oct 6, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So what you are saying is that our key RB being out on injury was no excuse, but the *******s primadona QB having a slight headache will be......



didn't say nothin like that. what I said is you are probably still cryin from last december, and possibly still cryin from that awesome performance your team had against an inferior opponent known as UTAH
nothing more then that.
If Tebow does not play, I'll be the last to say anything if UF loses. Brantley is more then capable of takin the reins


----------



## topcat (Oct 6, 2009)

chadair said:


> didn't say nothin like that. what I said is you are probably still cryin from last december, and possibly still cryin from that awesome performance your team had against an inferior opponent known as UTAH
> nothing more then that.
> If Tebow does not play, I'll be the last to say anything if UF loses. Brantley is more then capable of takin the reins


Who is Utah?  Never heard of 'em...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2009)

chadair said:


> didn't say nothin like that. what I said is you are probably still cryin from last december, and possibly still cryin from that awesome performance your team had against an inferior opponent known as UTAH
> nothing more then that.
> If Tebow does not play, I'll be the last to say anything if UF loses. Brantley is more then capable of takin the reins


 
No tears here, I endured 10 years of sorry coaches and losing games. Losing to an undefeated team that doesn't cowtow to the BSC's political junk and goes unrecognized by them because of that doesn't hurt my feelings. 

Having to endure JPW's inconsistant performances did grate on my nerves though, and those days are over, just like UF's glory days are...


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 6, 2009)

With Tebow FL wins, and big. Without Tebow, I still think FL wins, not quite as big though.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 6, 2009)

The ticker on ESPN2 just said Tebow is on track to play this weekend.......


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 6, 2009)

Since 1988 UF is 16-5 vs LSU and 7-3 in Baton Rouge. Yeah, big tough Tigers. 

This year LSU has no offense (well, except against the pitiful Dawgs) and will never score enough points to beat the Gators, no matter who plays QB. My condolences to little scooter, who has to live vicariously through other teams.


----------



## Buck (Oct 6, 2009)

Brantley has some mighty big shoes to fill if Tebow can't go this weekend....  I've been assured it's no problem though...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2009)

sandhillmike said:


> who has to live vicariously through other teams.


 
How long did it take you to find Dictionary.com?


----------



## proside (Oct 6, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Without Tebow Florduh is a limp fish, dead in the water.




So what your really saying is...op2:

He is the best player in the country who really makes a difference when he is on the field!



scooter1 said:


> It doesn't matter, either way the gator fans will use Tebows injury as an excuse he does play and they lose, and if he doesn't play then their excuse is a no brainer. Florduh is done for the year, no SEC Championship for them this year.



T is for Team not Tim Tebow!

With or without him we will win!



Comeaux said:


> LSU's defense will crack him like a hot crawfish!
> 
> And gator meat IS ON THE MENU on Saturday night




You still in Dallas Texas?

If so You will be able to quickly change to a Longhorn fan after LSU loses Sat night!

Lets see.....op2:

Hurricane Fan, Tiger Fan, and now a soon to be Longhorn Fan!

You starting to sound like you are LakeB



buck#4 said:


> You obviously don't remember the Brantley is just a good as Tebow thread from a while back...



I never saw that thread.

Whoever believes that statement is true is goofy!






scooter1 said:


> I remember it. It's just that it was hard to respond with tears in my eyes from laughing so hard, and all the while trying to wipe the diet coke I spewed all over my moniter....







chadair said:


> I would have guessed those tears were left over from last December



I would comment but my best friend is a Bama Fan!



scooter1 said:


> So what you are saying is that our key RB being out on injury was no excuse, but the *******s primadona QB having a slight headache will be......



He is better than Brett Farve

Just ask Supersport!!



chadair said:


> didn't say nothin like that. what I said is you are probably still cryin from last december, and possibly still cryin from that awesome performance your team had against an inferior opponent known as UTAH
> nothing more then that.
> If Tebow does not play, I'll be the last to say anything if UF loses. Brantley is more then capable of takin the reins



We are the #1 team in the nation TYVM



scooter1 said:


> No tears here, I endured 10 years of sorry coaches and losing games. Losing to an undefeated team that doesn't cowtow to the BSC's political junk and goes unrecognized by them because of that doesn't hurt my feelings.
> 
> Having to endure JPW's inconsistant performances did grate on my nerves though, and those days are over, just like UF's glory days are...



I thought you liked that coach that spent all that money down at the strip club!



bullgator said:


> The ticker on ESPN2 just said Tebow is on track to play this weekend.......





I hope he is!


----------



## sleeze (Oct 6, 2009)

Tennessee has a better offense STATISTICALLY than LSU.

LSU is Dead Last in the SEC in offense.    and they are 7th out of 12 teams on total defense.

As long as we keep those two Receivers of theres in check and stop Trindon from making a big play i think we roll.  And as ALWAYS stop their run game.

We are going to gash them up REALLY bad with our run game.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 6, 2009)

UF  wins this game easy. It will not matter who the QB is.


----------



## Bullpup969 (Oct 6, 2009)

Lsu in a upset


----------



## chadair (Oct 6, 2009)

Bullpup969 said:


> Lsu in a upset



yeah, we heard you the 1st 20 times you typed it


----------



## chadair (Oct 6, 2009)

I seen where Tebow was goin to come out in street clothes, and the gators are bringin his locker with the them


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 6, 2009)

chadair said:


> I seen where Tebow was goin to come out in street clothes, and the gators are bringin his locker with the them



And then he magically appears


----------



## chadair (Oct 6, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> And then he magically appears



that boy could pass has your kid


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 6, 2009)

Gators lose on Saturday to little ol' LSU


----------



## emtguy (Oct 7, 2009)

imm a uga fan, they are mediocre at best and they shoulda beat lsu...florida will kill LSU sat and when we play Fla. they are going to have to start their 3rd string in order for it to even be a game...


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 7, 2009)

Article from ESPN

It's Showdown Saturday in the SEC

The SEC is almost always at the heart of the action on a weekly basis, but this Saturday is even more intense than normal: No. 1 Florida visits No. 4 LSU, No. 3 Bama goes to Ole Miss and upstart Auburn -- and its heralded offensive whiz, Gus Malzahn-- returns home to face Arkansas.

Let's start with UF vs. LSU. The team that has won this game in the previous three seasons has gone on to win the BCS National Championship. It's a rare thing for the past two national title teams to meet up in the regular season -- prior to last season's UF-LSU game, the last previous such meeting was in 1990 when '88 champ Notre Dame and '89 champ Miami met.

Two big stats are working against the Gators: the last four No. 1-ranked teams that had to go on the road to face an opponent with at least a 5-0 record all lost, according to ESPN Research. (The most recent example of this was last season's top-ranked Texas Longhorns, who saw their national title dreams ruined by 6th-ranked Texas Tech in Lubbock. Prior to that the 2000 Nebraska team lost to No. 3 Oklahoma; 1996 Florida lost to No. 2 FSU and '93 FSU lost to No. 2 Notre Dame.)

The other stat hinting at a UF loss: The Gators have lost to an SEC West opponent every year for the past decade. In fact, Urban Meyer's team is a surprising 6-6 vs. SEC West in the regular season.

And: Urban Meyer has lost his last two in Death Valley.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 7, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> we're finished....no way we can win. The LSU fans are texting mean messages to our team. We're through!




 Well.... at least there's one realistic thinking gator fan out there


----------



## proside (Oct 7, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Article from ESPN
> 
> It's Showdown Saturday in the SEC
> 
> ...



No matter what you copy and paste here, its not going to help LSU on the field this Sat night!!

I bet the LSU girls that are texting Fla players are saying!

MEE LOVE YOU LONG TIME!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 7, 2009)

Gators lose on Saturday night. You heard it here first


----------



## proside (Oct 7, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Gators lose on Saturday night. You heard it here first



If the Gators Lose lunch is on me with you and Ol red!

Gators win Lunch is on you with me and Ol Red!


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 7, 2009)

proside said:


> If the Gators Lose lunch is on me with you and Ol red!
> 
> Gators win Lunch is on you with me and Ol Red!


 
You bringing the ImBev products?


----------



## Rem 742 (Oct 7, 2009)

Gators by 10


----------



## proside (Oct 7, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> You bringing the ImBev products?



All the Stella you can drink!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 7, 2009)

Jim, I heard at lunch today that Tebow is not yet reading due to blurred vision. Have you heard anything about this?


----------



## proside (Oct 7, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Jim, I heard at lunch today that Tebow is not yet reading due to blurred vision. Have you heard anything about this?



I am hearing mixed reports. I have heard that he has been cleared and is ready to play, and other reports are similar to what you have heard.

I feel we are in good shape if we dont have him available. I just hope  the best for him and his health. There is always another day to play a game.


----------



## chadair (Oct 7, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Two big stats are working against the Gators: the last four No. 1-ranked teams that had to go on the road to face an opponent with at least a 5-0 record all lost, according to ESPN Research. (The most recent example of this was last season's top-ranked Texas Longhorns, who saw their national title dreams ruined by 6th-ranked Texas Tech in Lubbock. Prior to that the 2000 Nebraska team lost to No. 3 Oklahoma; 1996 Florida lost to No. 2 FSU and '93 FSU lost to No. 2 Notre Dame.)



this is wrong Texas and TT played the same week as UF and UGA game last year, so I know both teams had played more then 5GAMES


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 7, 2009)

proside said:


> I am hearing mixed reports. I have heard that he has been cleared and is ready to play, and other reports are similar to what you have heard.
> 
> I feel we are in good shape if we dont have him available. I just hope  the best for him and his health. There is always another day to play a game.



On the news I saw him walking off the practice field in full pads but then heard that he had not been cleared today and then the statement about his vision. Should keep LSU guessing. Brantley seems to be a very good Backup. i have heard that he started the season as the 3rd best QB in the SEC. How they know that I don't know having such little playing time.


----------



## chadair (Oct 7, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Jim, I heard at lunch today that Tebow is not yet reading due to blurred vision. Have you heard anything about this?



I would be amazed if this is true. I read on one of the gator sites I go to (with a so-called insider) who said last week that UF was goin to put out reports of Tebow fallin back in his recovery. So to make LSU have to prepare for both qb's


----------



## proside (Oct 7, 2009)

chadair said:


> I would be amazed if this is true. I read on one of the gator sites I go to (with a so-called insider) who said last week that UF was goin to put out reports of Tebow fallin back in his recovery. So to make LSU have to prepare for both qb's



Sounds cool

But I think getting ready for a Hiesman trophy and 2 time BCS NC would be tuff enough!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 7, 2009)

sandhillmike said:


> Since 1988 UF is 16-5 vs LSU



Wow, that is almost as bad as UGA in the same time period.  I'll take UF in this one....Tebow or not.


----------



## chadair (Oct 7, 2009)

proside said:


> Sounds cool
> 
> But I think getting ready for a Hiesman trophy and 2 time BCS NC would be tuff enough!



I agree, but I think we will see the two headed monster that we seen durin the last Leak year. I believe Brantley will see some good PT this week


----------



## proside (Oct 7, 2009)

fairhope said:


> On the news I saw him walking off the practice field in full pads but then heard that he had not been cleared today and then the statement about his vision. Should keep LSU guessing. Brantley seems to be a very good Backup. i have heard that he started the season as the 3rd best QB in the SEC. How they know that I don't know having such little playing time.



Even with Tebow back, I think that we dont take advantage of the Speed in our backfield.

I am a Tebow fan, but I think sometimes, heck alot of times we are too Tebow with our offense!


----------



## proside (Oct 7, 2009)

chadair said:


> I agree, but I think we will see the two headed monster that we seen durin the last Leak year. I believe Brantley will see some good PT this week



I can dig it!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 7, 2009)

proside said:


> Even with Tebow back, I think that we dont take advantage of the Speed in our backfield.
> 
> I am a Tebow fan, but I think sometimes, heck alot of times we are too Tebow with our offense!



I agree, you guys are seemingly relying on him for your offense more this year than last.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 7, 2009)

AU Bassman said:


> in the 'EARTHQUAKE" game several years ago. Seismic instruments set up on the LSU campus were able to register like a 7.2 seismic shift due to the vibration from the stadium



The untold story was the seismic event happened during halftime, when all those cajuns ran to the bathroom to ....!


----------



## chadair (Oct 7, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


>



censored before Woody's could even do it, must of been a goodun


----------



## proside (Oct 7, 2009)

proside said:


> Even with Tebow back, I think that we dont take advantage of the Speed in our backfield.
> 
> I am a Tebow fan, but I think sometimes, heck alot of times we are too Tebow with our offense!





fairhope said:


> I agree, you guys are seemingly relying on him for your offense more this year than last.



What if he plays and has a great night being the difference in the game!

They will make a movie for sure about him then!!


----------



## chadair (Oct 7, 2009)

quote from Urban Meyer

"I think that this will be a decision not made today," Meyer said (Wednesday). "After yesterday's practice, I was told to game plan with the intent that there's a chance that Tim could play. That's all I know. All the other stuff ... we'll make a decision as we get closer."


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 7, 2009)

Gators lose with or without Tebow. LSU owns him in Tiger Stadium


----------



## chadair (Oct 7, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Gators lose with or without Tebow. LSU owns him in Tiger Stadium


put the crack pipe down, and take three steps backwards


----------



## proside (Oct 7, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Gators and Tebow owns  Tiger Stadium



You predicted what the headlines will read Sunday Morning!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 7, 2009)

*Sunday Morning Headlines*



proside said:


> You predicted what the headlines will read Sunday Morning!



More like this:


----------



## bullgator (Oct 7, 2009)

chadair said:


> put the crack pipe down, and take three steps backwards



Or at least don't inhale....a la Bill Clinton


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 7, 2009)

chadair said:


> put the crack pipe down, and take three steps backwards



Crack is whack! And Tebow is apparently a switch hitter


----------



## ACguy (Oct 7, 2009)

ESPN is saying that UF may run the wild cat during the game. Maybe there is a reason the offense has been very plain this year. They could be waiting for a big games to pull out the tricks.


----------



## mattellis2 (Oct 7, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Gators lose with or without Tebow. LSU owns him in Tiger Stadium



just 'cause you keep saying it doesn't make it true!


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 7, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> We're screwed....no way out of this hole....our offense is bland at 500+ yards a game...we have no running game with only getting 305 yards per game....and we can't score only 40 something a game...our defense is over rated, soft, and not deep enough....our coach sucks and is not aggressive enough....the lsu fans have our players cell phone #'s and are saying mean things to them...the games at night.....SI is reporting Tebow is gay...........................why even go to baton rouge?


 
Got the white flag ready?


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Oct 7, 2009)

im gonna predict the gators win 31-10. thats being nice to lsu. prolly be worse than that


----------



## justus3131 (Oct 8, 2009)

*UF/LSU history*

I recall Spurrier humiliating LSU many times both in Baton Rouge and in Hog Town.  
The most significant factor about this game is that UF had a bye week, and Meyer is the best in the nation in preparing a team with two weeks rest.  Take the Gators to cover the nine point spread.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 8, 2009)

Tebow is a great kid, someone I'd want my son to role model after.  He's possibly the best college QB ever.  It's just a shame that he has no taste and chose the blue and orange.  

But he is not actually superman, and he can be beaten.  I hope to see it again Saturday night.

Plus, if he does try to show up as superman, Comeaux is gonna be in the stands ready to take him on:


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 8, 2009)

Of course, Comeaux will have his date with him:


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 8, 2009)

Comeaux already has the ride to the game lined up:


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 8, 2009)

But he's taking a different ride to the French Quarter after the game to celebrate:


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 8, 2009)

Of course Boudreaux plans on being there as well


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 8, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Of course Boudreaux plans on being there as well


 


Stylin & profilin!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2009)

fl by 14  roll ride


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 8, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> We're screwed....no way out of this hole....our offense is bland at 500+ yards a game...we have no running game with only getting 305 yards per game....and we can't score only 40 something a game...our defense is over rated, soft, and not deep enough....our coach sucks and is not aggressive enough....the lsu fans have our players cell phone #'s and are saying mean things to them...the games at night.....SI is reporting Tebow is gay...........................why even go to baton rouge?



Gatorb is finally realizing that Florida is going to get beat on Saturday night.


----------



## jdgator (Oct 8, 2009)

Lets not forget that Mississippi State almost beat LSU. It was 4 and inches and a shadey call at that. If my other alma mater can handle the kitty cats, so can the gators with Brantley.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 8, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> I'm a realist man...i know when we're over-matched.



Your honesty is appreciated.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 9, 2009)

Reality check LSU fans.... The best team in the country is rolling into your stadium Saturday from Gainesville ,Fla., read slowly...defending 2008 National Champions, and still #1 ranked team in the country.Judging from your recent performances against the likes of Miss St and other mediocre teams you best hope the Gators have an off night and don't totally embarrass your team.UT felt like they had a win getting away with a 10 point loss.If you are lucky you may keep it that close if the Gators make mistakes.Your precious little young QB is gonna get a dose of what a real SEC defense looks like.If I were a bar owner in Baton rouge I'd stock up on the boos cause there's gonna be alot of tears in the beers to go around that night......


----------



## proside (Oct 9, 2009)

*BCSNC Bound*

This song says it all when we roll though Baton rouge!


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oy_gxQBWosw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oy_gxQBWosw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> Reality check LSU fans.... The best team in the country is rolling into your stadium Saturday from Gainesville ,Fla., read slowly...defending 2008 National Champions, and still #1 ranked team in the country.Judging from your recent performances against the likes of Miss St and other mediocre teams you best hope the Gators have an off night and don't totally embarrass your team.UT felt like they had a win getting away with a 10 point loss.If you are lucky you may keep it that close if the Gators make mistakes.Your precious little young QB is gonna get a dose of what a real SEC defense looks like.If I were a bar owner in Baton rouge I'd stock up on the boos cause there's gonna be alot of tears in the beers to go around that night......



Bring it...

We ain't skeered. Gator season opens on Saturday anyway. Coincidence? I think not...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 9, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> Reality check LSU fans.... The best team in the country is rolling into your stadium Saturday from Gainesville ,Fla., read slowly...defending 2008 National Champions, and still #1 ranked team in the country.Judging from your recent performances against the likes of Miss St and other mediocre teams you best hope the Gators have an off night and don't totally embarrass your team.UT felt like they had a win getting away with a 10 point loss.If you are lucky you may keep it that close if the Gators make mistakes.Your precious little young QB is gonna get a dose of what a real SEC defense looks like.If I were a bar owner in Baton rouge I'd stock up on the boos cause there's gonna be alot of tears in the beers to go around that night......




Man I hope you get second helping of a huge plate of crow after such an arrogant post.

I predicted that UF would win but dang I think I am going to have to pull for the Bayou Bengals in this one.


----------



## chadair (Oct 9, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Man I hope you get second helping of a huge plate of crow after such an arrogant post.
> 
> I predicted that UF would win but dang I think I am going to have to pull for the Bayou Bengals in this one.



I'm pretty sure he is just cuttin up with the "eaux's". just by lookin at the guy eatin popcorn
and if u haven't notice on some of the other threads, trash talkin has been goin on bothsides for a few days now


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 9, 2009)

chadair said:


> trash talkin has been goin on bothsides for a few days now



It's all your fault.  I'm gonna have to put you in your place at lunch today.  Get ready to Rassle!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> Reality check LSU fans.... blah, blah, blah,



NEWSFLASH: Tebow has never won in TIGER stadium and never will.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2009)

Good article regarding both LSU and Florida

It's a battle of SEC royalty at Tiger Stadium
October 9, 2009 12:07 PM Posted by ESPN.com's Chris Low 

Before Florida and LSU get it on Saturday night in Tiger Stadium in one of the most anticipated matchups of the season, maybe they can sit down and compare whose crystal football that sits atop the last three BCS national championship trophies sparkles the brightest. 

In the realm of college football, these two teams are as close to royalty as it gets. 

They’ve carried the torch for the SEC nationally this decade and are a big reason this conference is recognized as the best conference in the land. 

They’ve shared the last three BCS national championships, Florida in 2008 and 2006 and LSU in 2007. 

The winner of this game the last three years has gone on to win the national championship, and these two teams are the only schools in the country with multiple BCS national titles. The Tigers also won in 2003 under Nick Saban. 

Here’s another way to look at it: Four of the last six national championship celebrations have gone down in either Baton Rouge, La., or Gainesville, Fla. 

“This is what you play for,” LSU running back Charles Scott said. “You have a little extra motivation for this game. It’s LSU and Florida, the top dogs in the SEC. 

“There’s no hatred … just a lot of pride.” 

About the only chink you can find in Florida’s armor since Urban Meyer arrived in 2005 is that the Gators have been ordinary against Western Division opponents in the regular season. 

Florida is 6-6 against the West since 2005, losing both times at Tiger Stadium. 

Keep in mind that Florida’s regular Western Division opponent just happens to be LSU. 

“I’m not sure how the SEC figured out that we had to play LSU every year,” said Meyer, weighing in on the Gators’ struggles against the West. “We happen to get them when they’re loaded up real good with players. It’s a players’ game. Just watch what happens in the next five years, a bunch of those cats will be playing in the NFL and so will the Gators. 

“This is two top-5 teams playing. I imagine we haven’t done really well against very talented teams.” 

Meyer’s selling himself short there. 

While this will be the Gators’ first game against a nationally ranked team this season (and only their second against a team with a winning record), Meyer is 17-5 against nationally ranked opponents at Florida, 10-2 against top-10 teams and 6-1 against top-5 teams. 

And when he has more than a week to prepare for an opponent, he’s 28-3 during his career. 

Of course, he’s done so this time not knowing if he’s going to have his record-setting quarterback, Tim Tebow. 

As big as this game is, it’s not necessarily a death sentence for either team in terms of staying in the national championship race. 

In fact, both teams would still control their own destiny in their divisional races even if they lose. Winning out would get them to Atlanta. And as both Florida and LSU have shown us in recent years, winning the SEC championship as a one-loss team (or even a two-loss team as LSU did in 2007) is still good enough to be right there in the mix when the final BCS standings are released in December. 

Just don’t tell that to any of the participants in Saturday’s festivities. 

“It’s going to be a nose-bleeding, smashmouth, backyard football game,” LSU offensive tackle Ciron Black said. “Everybody’s helmet is going to be scratched up. Everybody’s going to be sore. This is what we’ve all worked so hard for. 

“If you can’t play for 60 minutes in a game like this, you shouldn’t be on the field.”


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 9, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Man I hope you get second helping of a huge plate of crow after such an arrogant post.
> 
> I predicted that UF would win but dang I think I am going to have to pull for the Bayou Bengals in this one.



Like Proside said, If you wanna be the man you gotta beat the man....Well the man is rolling into Baton Rouge Saturday and until the Bayou blunders can prove otherwise they are still just wanting to be the man...
I understand being a Dawg fan you have had to eat your share of crow but Gator fans "rarely" have to do that....
Pull for whom you choose but bet with your brain......
The crows will be roosting on the eauxs come Staurday night.......


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 9, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Bring it...
> 
> We ain't skeered. Gator season opens on Saturday anyway. Coincidence? I think not...



Hope you guys bring alotta bullets......and your best shots....Gators don't go down easy and if ya miss ,you're lunch......


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Of course, Comeaux will have his date with him:



 I'm not sure what badge those Louisiana boy scouts are working on......but it must be a Louisiana thang!


----------



## chadair (Oct 9, 2009)

bullgator said:


> I'm not sure what badge those Louisiana boy scouts are working on......but it must be a Louisiana thang!




I missed that


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 10, 2009)

Gator fans...the day of reckoning has arrived. Realistic predictions? 

I'm going with LSU in a tight game. Les Miles gambles a lot tonight


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2009)

If the Gators play it conservative because of the Tebow situation, I say we still win by 10. If, on the other hand, we can play our normal wide open offense, we win by 17-20. 
I just don't think LSU has been that impressive this year.


----------



## chadair (Oct 10, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Gator fans...the day of reckoning has arrived. Realistic predictions?
> 
> I'm going with LSU in a tight game. Les Miles gambles a lot tonight



UF by a blow out


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 10, 2009)

chadair said:


> UF blows



Fixed it for ya


----------



## chadair (Oct 10, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Fixed it for ya



doesn't matter to me how they get it done, I win is a win


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 10, 2009)

You guys ready for some smashmouth football? Let's hope for a really good game. Geaux Tigers


----------



## proside (Oct 10, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Gator fans...the day of reckoning has arrived. Realistic predictions?
> 
> I'm going with LSU in a tight game. Les Miles gambles a lot tonight



Sure Bro,

Fla wins a good one

Good Luck C


----------



## proside (Oct 10, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> You guys ready for some smashmouth football? Let's hope for a really good game. Geaux Tigers



Yea, I guess we will play that game against Bama in the SECCG


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 10, 2009)

Gators drool, Tigers rule!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 10, 2009)

UF moving the ball early...


----------



## Tulip (Oct 10, 2009)

Gators have to settle for 3. Time to  see what LSU is made of.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 10, 2009)

LSU has to do better than that


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2009)

Tebow certainly looked apprehensive on that first drive. If he starts feeling more confident they may be able to open it up more, and considering how well they're moving the ball...............


----------



## nhancedsvt (Oct 10, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Tebow certainly looked apprehensive on that first drive. If he starts feeling more confident they may be able to open it up more, and considering how well they're moving the ball...............



I was thinking the same thing. Tebow is looking pretty nervous out there and it's showing in his game.


----------



## schleylures (Oct 10, 2009)

Them little dive runs they are doing do not work on LSU
LSU DRIVING


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2009)

schleylures said:


> Them little dive runs they are doing do not work on LSU
> LSU DRIVING



I think UF is starting to realize that. Hopefully they start opening up a little more......soon!.


----------



## schleylures (Oct 10, 2009)

tied up Oh by the way I am a gator fan in this one


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 10, 2009)

Would have rather had a touchdown. Good defensive stand gators.


----------



## slightly grayling (Oct 10, 2009)

2nd qtr just under 5 minutes remaining..... I have to admit, Tebo is amazing, he just danced around a sure sack and gained 8 yards.


----------



## schleylures (Oct 10, 2009)

Tebow might be getting his confidence back a little


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2009)

So far we seem to be doing fine with Tebow Lite.


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 10, 2009)

wow miss fg


----------



## Paid Up (Oct 10, 2009)

Is it me or are the broadcasters for this game a little bias?  I believe they would like to see LSU win.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 10, 2009)

Another defensive stop for LSU!!! The Tigers are still hanging tough with the gators. We need a TD. GEAUX TIGERS


----------



## ACguy (Oct 10, 2009)

UF is playing defense on some plays with no DT's.  They are using DE's and LB's on the line.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 10, 2009)

Gators letting LSU stay in this with bad play calling... 4th and inches and you don't QB sneak with Tebow under center?.... Thank God we have a D.....


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 10, 2009)

Gave away 6 points minimum already......


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 10, 2009)

Silly fullback....throwing is for Quarterbacks.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 10, 2009)

Crunch time......C'mon LSU!!!!


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 10, 2009)

Its over.... Left 13 points on the table......Defense wins championships......


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 10, 2009)

Good game Gators.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> ......Defense wins championships......



I agree,  but dont tell slightly graying that  ...

good win uf


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 10, 2009)

Game not as close as the score indicates. 

What I've seen tonight:

UF cheats.  They were only able to score a touchdown when #11 grabbed the jersey of the LSU defensive back to gain the advantage.  The refs were biased.  WE WERE ROBBED!

UF dominated both sides of the line of scrimmage.  LSU could not stop the ISO dive play on a regular basis, and could not keep the UF defensive line off Jefferson.

Jefferson is awful.  It may be just his inexperience, but either he is scared to throw the ball down the field or the coaching staff is scared to have him throw it down the field.  For a "running QB", he sure does hold the ball a long time and take a bunch of sacks.  If LSU had a passing game, their running game would be even better.  I'm ready to see Sheppard run the O more.  He can't be any more scared or less prepared to make a decision than Jefferson.

Tebow is a stud.  And although LSU has speed, they can't match up with UF's speed.  

I do, however, think Bama looked like the best of the top 4 teams today.

It'll be interesting to see how far LSU falls in the rankings this week.  They'll be punished now that they finally have a loss, but the #1 team should beat the #4 team.  But who can explain anything about the pollsters.

Good luck to UF the rest of the way.  LSU still controls its own destiny, but still has Ole Miss, Auburn, Bama, and Arkansas on the schedule.  I don't think LSU can take any of those games as a give me.

Jefferson MUST improve or I'd like to see Sheppard.


----------



## Worley (Oct 10, 2009)

*Game*

Glad we won, but LSU has got a good team, minus severe penalties it could have been much closer...Good luck the rest of the season!


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 10, 2009)

Bama looked just like UF today, played D, held quality opponent to 3 points and kicked field goals. If UF had taken what was given score would have been almost identical..... I see these two teams in SEC re-match....


----------



## proside (Oct 10, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Silly fullback....throwing is for Quarterbacks.







Boudreaux said:


> Game not as close as the score indicates.
> 
> What I've seen tonight:
> 
> ...



GG bud, Good Luck next weekend if I am not mistaken you have bama?


----------



## waterdogs (Oct 11, 2009)

Only if LSU had a qb. jefferson is not the answer.


----------



## proside (Oct 11, 2009)

waterdogs said:


> Only if LSU had a qb. jefferson is not the answer.




Just how good would Fla be if they had a QB!

Believe it or not some people thinks Fla is winning with a fullback playing QB


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm just glad Gators found a way to win and keep Tebow from getting hurt in the process. He didn't look as aggressive as he normally does but his leadership cannot be measured.......


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 11, 2009)

waterdogs said:


> Only if LSU had a qb. jefferson is not the answer.



I agree, LSU has no QB. You would think there would be better at a program that good....


----------



## proside (Oct 11, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> I'm just glad Gators found a way to win and keep Tebow from getting hurt in the process. He didn't look as aggressive as he normally does but his leadership cannot be measured.......



We have some serious talent on offense, we just need to use ALL of them!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 11, 2009)

Our offensive line is second to none and probably the biggest reason for our sucess. We really don't have a feature back (committee approach) or a feature WR since Harvin and Murphy left. I really wish they would use Moody more, he's really picked up his game from last year and is a good offset to the little twin turbos.


----------



## larpyn (Oct 11, 2009)

Go gators!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 11, 2009)

proside said:


> GG bud, Good Luck next weekend if I am not mistaken you have bama?



LSU has a bye week and then Auburn comes to Tiger Stadium on 10/24.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 11, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> Good game Tigers! You played tough. I'm proud of our D! only 2 TD's given up all season. Stressful night but its almost over!



It was a good game. You gators took care of business and I am already looking forward to next years game in Gainesville WITHOUT Tim Tebow 



Wounded Knee said:


> I agree, LSU has no QB. You would think there would be better at a program that good....



We have Russell Shepard, the top QB recruit this past year but he needs more mop-up playing time before he's going to get handed the reins. 
http://www.lsusports.net/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=5200&ATCLID=3660167


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 11, 2009)

To bad for LSU. Miles was playing not to win, he was looking for a moral victory, like Kiffin.


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 11, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> To bad for LSU. Miles was playing not to win, he was looking for a moral victory, like Kiffin.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll wait for the polls to come out before claiming our moral victory


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 11, 2009)

proside said:


> We have some serious talent on offense, we just need to use ALL of them!



Yep, like run Moody on 4th and 6 inches at the LSU 39. Did coach not see our O-line blowing them off the ball all night?....


----------

